
Nginx Proxy Manager – UI to manage letsencrypt-secured reverse proxies - spdustin
https://nginxproxymanager.com
======
sandstrom
Nginx is late to this game.

Caddy 2 has built in support and is now 100% open source (no closed source
binaries).

We made the switch a few weeks ago, works really well.

[https://caddyserver.com/](https://caddyserver.com/)

